# The RS4 gets Black Rings



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

The front was the first to get the treatment, rears coming up next 

Some befores and afters from different angles


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Much better :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Like your user name: Miles Better!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks nice :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Cheers all :thumb:


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd love your car. Very nice


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

I was unsure how that would look when I saw your title mate but spot on. Plus what a stunning car


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Stu Mac said:


> I was unsure how that would look when I saw your title mate but spot on. Plus what a stunning car


Cheers :thumb:

TBH I wasnt sure how it might turn out, but think it pulls it off and pleased with the results; but guess it can be a little marmite and as always each their own.

Black rears going on next


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks so much better. Amazing how little things like that can improve the overall look so much.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice improvement


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Looks good.

I'd get a slicker looking number plate - without the advertising / garage info and GB badge.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

BM-Stu said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I'd get a slicker looking number plate - without the advertising / garage info and GB badge.


Good idea, thanks for the tip, will look a lot cleaner :thumb: ...any recommendations for online plate makers


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

MilesBetter said:


> Good idea, thanks for the tip, will look a lot cleaner :thumb: ...any recommendations for online plate makers


That's one of the first things I do with my cars. No officer will ever stop you for not having the small print at the bottom of your number plate. I got mine from A1 show plates.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

LSherratt said:


> That's one of the first things I do with my cars. No officer will ever stop you for not having the small print at the bottom of your number plate. I got mine from A1 show plates.


Thanks, will take a look :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

BM-Stu said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I'd get a slicker looking number plate - without the advertising / garage info and GB badge.


Here we go 

...Looks Miles Better:lol:



After I had renoved the rear badges, I decided it looked better with the new clean look... best thing is people think why cant I catch that A4 (its probably a SLine TDI ) estate


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks so much better, car looks amazing mate


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

MilesBetter said:


> After I had renoved the rear badges, I decided it looked better with the new clean look... best thing is people think why cant I catch that A4 (its probably a SLine TDI ) estate


I think the twin bazooka's masquerading as exhausts might give it way tho MB


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I was set hate the front from the title (as i don't like black badges) but it just about pulls it off, somehow you have ruined the rear for me though.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Shaun said:


> I was set hate the front from the title (as i don't like black badges) but it just about pulls it off, somehow you have ruined the rear for me though.


Jurys out on the rear, will live with it a bit and may go just the black RS4 badge or just the black rings.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Subtle but nice mod on the front rings :thumb:



LSherratt said:


> No officer will ever stop you for not having the small print at the bottom of your number plate.


That's because you don't need them, and never have apart from a 6 month period in 2008 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Bristle Hound said:


> I think the twin bazooka's masquerading as exhausts might give it way tho MB


Even better when the Miltek goes on next week


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like those black rings, stupid of me to ask but how are those rings attached to the car? especially the front.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Personally I would put both of the new badges on the back.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I like those black rings, stupid of me to ask but how are those rings attached to the car? especially the front.


The rear is adhesive tape on the back, front are lugs that snap in.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm not Audi's biggest fan but I like these and the RS6s.
Front looks good now, though the back doesn't look right IMO. I've seen a few of these with darker mirror covers which I think look good, could be an idea for it's darkening....


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Lugy said:


> I'm not Audi's biggest fan but I like these and the RS6s.
> Front looks good now, though the back doesn't look right IMO. I've seen a few of these with darker mirror covers which I think look good, could be an idea for it's darkening....


Cheers :thumb:

Already booked in with Robbie @ Valet Magic to wrap the mirrors same colour as alloys so the collars and cuff match 

The rear end, is dividing opinion, its a bit marmite; so will live with it a bit longer before make a decision as to go black for both rings and RS4 badge, or just one of them; leaning towards, just rings and no badge


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MilesBetter said:


> Cheers :thumb:
> 
> Already booked in with Robbie @ Valet Magic to wrap the mirrors same colour as alloys so the collars and cuff match
> 
> The rear end, is dividing opinion, its a bit marmite; so will live with it a bit longer before make a decision as to go black for both rings and RS4 badge, or just one of them; leaning towards, just rings and no badge


I'd say just rings, so it can go under most people's radar.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

For what its worth I would go with black rings on the back and leave the RS4 badge off. Even with that off everyone will still know its a BEAST!!!!


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice touch.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

MilesBetter said:


> Jurys out on the rear, will live with it a bit and may go just the black RS4 badge or just the black rings.


I would go with both the black rings & badge on the back mate but then again it's certainly a decision most of us would love to have with that motor


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Cheers Guys


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Stu Mac said:


> I would go with both the black rings & badge on the back mate but then again it's certainly a decision most of us would love to have with that motor


Its a nice problem to have I know


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Tricky one as i think debadging gives a cleaner look, however in this case i'd put the rs4 badge on first the consider the rings.


----------



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

I normally like a de-badged motor, as someone has already said it cleans the back end up a lot but I think this looks better with both badges  liking the black rings too


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

jackzx84 said:


> I normally like a de-badged motor, as someone has already said it cleans the back end up a lot but I think this looks better with both badges  liking the black rings too


Yep, that was my motivation, but somehow its looks award with it so naked, too clean.

How about I go all euro on you and put on some 13" deep dish rims, slammed, remove door handles/roof bars/rear wiper and add a car bra


----------



## mcfc1987 (Aug 12, 2008)

How did you remove the front rings without damaging anything? I've got gloss black front and rear coming


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

mcfc1987 said:


> How did you remove the front rings without damaging anything? I've got gloss black front and rear coming


From the back push on the clips (wirh something like a long scewdriver) and from the front ease with a platsic trim tool, or snap lugs off the back if you dont wish to re-use; suggest you dont lever / prize off from front, as you may damage the black surround.


----------



## mcfc1987 (Aug 12, 2008)

MilesBetter said:


> From the back push on the clips (wirh something like a long scewdriver) and from the front ease with a platsic trim tool, or snap lugs off the back if you dont wish to re-use; suggest you dont lever / prize off from front, as you may damage the black surround.


Brilliant thanks, I would have hit the "thanks" button but it's been removed, I assume its a post count privilege

did you remove any trim from under the bonnet then to get to the back of the grill?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

mcfc1987 said:


> Brilliant thanks, I would have hit the "thanks" button but it's been removed, I assume its a post count privilege
> 
> did you remove any trim from under the bonnet then to get to the back of the grill?


nothing removed.


----------

